# Having Fun With Sammy's Perky Ears



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I do this all the time to him... I just think its hilarious. Just a funny short video I made last night. 

Yes, I baby talk to my dogs... :doh: but actually I was only doing it in the video because it makes him perk up more than if I'm talking normally LOL


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

OH how cute is that!! Baby talk to dogs? I'm guilty too!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha... thanks for the laugh. That was too cute. I can see why you do it all the time.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Cute little voice antennas there


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. How cute.
Riley will do that with his ears, too, and it always cracks me up. He looks like he's about ready to take flight.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is so darling!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

cuteness overload!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha how cute!! LOL


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

he he he 

That made me smile...ooooh, lobe da eerz! wunda kissie da eerz!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is sooo cute!! I think he thought you were going to take him to do something fun! Silly Sammy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

The bitey face video is pretty cute too! I love that whine, Barley make a noise kinda like that!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's so cute!!!! I wanna see some video of them rough housing.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Loll! That's adorable! I like to do that with Molly to! But her ears aren't as cute as Sammys  Oh and I think he has a gorgeous golden mane!


----------

